# Next lens in my bag query



## crasher8 (Oct 11, 2012)

So….my lens lineup got all jumbled and rearranged when I went from the 7D to the 5D3. I had this setup:

10-22
35 f/2
50 1.4
24-70 2.8 L
70-200 f/4


I now have:
17-35 Tamron (love it)
40 Flapjack
24-70 2.8 L 
70-200 f/4

Funny how the two niches I am spending most of my time and actually making money from these days don't have lenses represented in that lineup. 

I'm missing a low light prime (50/85/100)
Dedicated Macro (EF 100 2.8 or Tamron 90 SP Di 2.8)

It's hard for me to pick up a FL too close to the 40 because the 5D3 does so well in low light but I'd like something with more and better blades. The 85 1.8 vs 100 f/2 conundrum is swirling in my head as well as the Macro need and not wanting a redundant or similar FL with these two lenses. I've had a 85 before but that was with a T2i. Will I experience it in a different light? And I don't mean focal length but sharpness; center and corner, CA etc.

I've been using the 24-70 and 70-200 for portraiture (group/family outdoors)
and a Lensbaby Macro kit for …Macro.

Do you see the need for me to get a sub 2.8 lens? I WILL be getting a dedicated Macro but will it be fast enough for portraiture? I know it's sharp enough  

Thanks in advance for your thoughts y'all.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2012)

A 135L is missing, its my most used lens.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A 135L is missing, its my most used lens.



A great long portrait lens/short tele, fast, and while it seems close to the 100mm Macro, a Macro might not be as great as the 130 in general use since it's designed for Macro so it works best close up.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a 50mm f1.4, 24-105mm f4L, 100mm f2.8L, & 70-200mm f2.8L. 

I do want a 135mm f2 but it seems to redundant with the lenses i currently have. I'd like a fish eye lens but i don't want to pay for a novelty. I'd like to upgrade the 70-200... but it is possible i just don't like that line of lenses.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 11, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > A 135L is missing, its my most used lens.
> ...



Do you own the 100mm? I do and i love it. The picture quality is spectacular and provides added functionality. The 135 is amazing but so is the 100.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 11, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I don't own one, although I have used one for a few days, with a bit of macro attempts and some regular shots. I didn't do a close, careful evaluation, just my thoughts on it. The shots I did take definitely were very nice, but I didn't do any A-B testing or real pixel peeping. It's on my list as a possible macro lens for when I can buy one so I can have a real macro lens on hand when I need one.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 11, 2012)

Um guys, back to ME? lol


----------



## Menace (Oct 11, 2012)

I've done plenty of portraits with 100 2.8L and 100 2.8 - both are fast and sharp. If budget allows, get the 100 2.8L 

Are you doing low light photography? If yes than a 50 1.4 may be added to the kit.

Cheers


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 11, 2012)

I have the Tamron SP 90mm Di F/2.8 Macro. It is a fabulous macro lens and apparently it's been sold as a macro-portrait lens (it is fantastically sharp corner to corner, even wide open and delicious bokeh). I've never used it for any portrait work though.

This lens has 2 caveats, both a result of the physical design: It has slow 'coffee grinder' AF and it extends very far indeed (in Macro mode), so not very suited for general photography. I have made some great photo's in the zoo though, both in the macro range and more towards infinity focus. For me this lens fills a niche because I only occasionally shoot in the macro range.

Tamron has recently announced the redesign of their legendary 90mm Macro lens, equipped with VC (Vibration Compensation) and USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) - SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD (Model F004). Maybe worth the wait.

Notice there is no 90mm 'Di II', that designation is for APS-C lenses, there is however a SP 60mm F/2 Macro (Di II).


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 11, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> Do you own the 100mm? I do and i love it. The picture quality is spectacular and provides added functionality. The 135 is amazing but so is the 100.



+1 ... the 100L is the most fun lens, too, because it has (nearly) no min. focusing distance, so no need to get it only for 1:1 macro but rather for general closer-up nature shots. And with the hybrid IS and sharp f2.8 it's very versatile, too - definitely overkill only for macro shots, but a great choice since you seem to have no budget constraints


----------

